# halti lead??



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

At what age can you use a halti lead? Puppy is 15 weeks old and pulls and pulls and pulls (when she knows she is going to the field or beach!!). My father in law is going to take her for a walk and I'm frightened she will be too much for him


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I have used a halti, and although they do what they are supposed to do I personally do not like them a lot, I have read that that can cause neck problems but do not know if this correct or just speculation. Personally I would wait a little longer.

What breed is your dog
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Deb said:


> At what age can you use a halti lead? Puppy is 15 weeks old and pulls and pulls and pulls (when she knows she is going to the field or beach!!). My father in law is going to take her for a walk and I'm frightened she will be too much for him


There was a post about haltis the other day and lots of people were recommending a different sort of head collar (might be worth trying to track the thread down) 

Sorry no idea how old. I would have thought it depended on the size of the dog. You can buy no pull harnesses too which might be less hastle on a pup?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I think harness would be better for a pup.
DT haltis are ok if used properly, but can cause neck problems if used incorrectly


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Cassie is a border collie. when she walks around the street she doesn't pull too much-it's only when she thinks she is going somewhere more exciting!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

rainy said:


> There was a post about haltis the other day and lots of people were recommending a different sort of head collar (might be worth trying to track the thread down)
> 
> Sorry no idea how old. I would have thought it depended on the size of the dog. You can buy no pull harnesses too which might be less hastle on a pup?


It could have been the gentle leader - again that works pretty much the same as the halti! The one i most like the look of is the K9 bridle whhich I saw at a game fayre last year and wish i'd brought, they have a stand a crufts but I have not asked anyone to pick me one up so i'll have to wait until spring.
regards
Dt


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Deb said:


> Cassie is a border collie. when she walks around the street she doesn't pull too much-it's only when she thinks she is going somewhere more exciting!!


Oscar does this. He is 16 weeks now and improving since we started training classes but pulls for the 1st 5 minutes and then all the way back down the street home 

I would have said get a no pull harness instead of a head collar for now if the pulling is just puppy exhuberence.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

there is a fabulous book I have recommended it before - its call
Won't pull, Can't pull or somethin like that - if you follow the instructions word for word it works,, you won't go far the first day, but you'll go a little further the next, sooner rather then later the dog DOES twig on.
DT


----------



## cpatel (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey

You should be able to use a head collar at this age if you want to. I prefer the gentle leader to the halti for young dogs as i find them more adjustable, especially as they grow.

But as a few people have mentioned you may like to try a harness to help with the pulling as most puppies take to this much more readily than a head collar. I use and recommend the gentle leader easy walk harness by premier because they attach (to the leash) from the front as oppose to the back and I have had the most success with them. Here's a link to show you what they look like: Easy Walk Harness Product Description - Premier Pet

If you do use a head collar, I would suggest watching the following video as it shows you a great way to introduce it so that your dog enjoys wearing it: look for the video called conditioning an emotional response by Jean Donaldson, ABRI Videos and Podcasts

Chirag 


Chirag Patel DipCABT, CPDT
San Francisco SPCA Certificates in Training & Behaviour and Dog Aggression
Member of the Association of Pet Dog Trainers #00923 (UK) #71093 (US)
Pets as Therapy Assessor

Dog Star Daily Blogger  Please check out Dr Dunbar's iWoofs Radio | Dog Star Daily for loads of free puppy & dog training articles, videos and blogs.

Telephone: 077 2531 0204
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.domesticatedmanners.com

(DipCABT = Advanced Diploma in Practical Aspects of Companion Animal
Behaviour & Training from the Centre of Applied Pet Ethology)
(CPDT = Certified Pet Dog Trainer with the Certification Council for
Professional Dog Trainers)


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks will try to find it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I was training with a border collie Deb, It was maybe 12 weeks and mine 15 weeks when we started! The BC was supurb, and at less then 6 months of age was entered into demonstations by the dog club, personally I don't think BC's of this age need such collars - they learn very very quickly, and now is the time to start if you havn't already done so, It there a good dog training class near you?
regards
DT


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

We started obediance classes last week. Because it is held indoors she walked ok. But today hubby came in not happy because she had pulled solidly for 30 mins and he is quite strong but still found it difficult to control her. Then when my daughter and i took her out my daughter had to give her to me as her hand turned white with Cassie pulling so hard. The treats we took were totally ignored-I tried all that i have learned on this site e.g turning around every time she pulled, stopping etc but NOTHING worked. She then bit me quite hard when i tried to remove some chewing gum she had picked up. Came home very frustrated and tearful because i don't know what else to try. thats why i thought of the halti. Don't know whether to try an extender lead or not but feel that would be giving in????:mad2:


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Are these easy walk harnessess available in England?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, the halti we were discussing the other day was a dogmatic headcollar.

BUT I personally would NOT use a head collar on a dog so young. As their neck muscles have not finished developing if she does try to pull alot it could hurt.

The best way to go is training her to walk to heel properly with treats. Halti's and harnesses in my opinion don't stop the dog from pulling. if you have a puller she is going to want to pull regardless of what gadget you use...

Halti's, harnesses etc are only a training AID, not solution and your pup is still young enough to learn to walk nice with encouragement and treats 

x


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't use an extend lead until you have the pulling sorted, they can get more leverage on them and possibly pull you over if she is that strong.
I've always maintained that these puppy classes in halls are ok with tiny pups, but you need to be able to train outside when they are bigger.
when i got Alf he pulled like a train, it takes a long time to sort out if they have been allowed to pull. One of the things I did, was to choose a spot on our walk, about 100yds long and in that exact spot every time, he had to walk to heal no matter what. Sometimes it took 15mins to cover 100yds.
Once he had perfected this we extended to other places on the walk until he would come into heal when told.
I think the problem with teaching heal, when the dog already does it, is that people try for whole walks and they cannot keep it up and the dog takes advantage, then all is lost.
Use a training aid to help you cope, but don't give up on training


----------



## cpatel (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi

Yes, the easy walk harnesses are available from the UK. You can google it and also I know there are a few people on ebay that sell them. I also have a supply which I get from USA. If you want to get one from me then email me at [email protected] or ring me on 077 2531 0204 and I can arrange this (if I have "your" size).

I have to also say that I totally agree with every one who says they would suggest using training as well. I would very strongly encourage this. A good article to help is Sit-Stay & Walk On-Leash | Dog Star Daily also there are related video links to the right hand side of the page.

Chirag

Chirag Patel DipCABT, CPDT
San Francisco SPCA Certificates in Training & Behaviour and Dog Aggression
Member of the Association of Pet Dog Trainers #00923 (UK) #71093 (US)
Pets as Therapy Assessor

Dog Star Daily Blogger  Please check out Dog Star Daily for loads of free puppy & dog training articles, videos and blogs.

Telephone: 077 2531 0204
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.domesticatedmanners.com

(DipCABT = Advanced Diploma in Practical Aspects of Companion Animal
Behaviour & Training from the Centre of Applied Pet Ethology)
(CPDT = Certified Pet Dog Trainer with the Certification Council for
Professional Dog Trainers)


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks everyone for the advice. Believe me i have tried treats and its like they don't exist outside-she is too focused on the walk. I have decided not to take her to the beach or field this week but keep her on the lead until she improves and try and pracitce around the garden. hopefully she will get the hang of it soon


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Deb said:


> thanks everyone for the advice. Believe me i have tried treats and its like they don't exist outside-she is too focused on the walk. I have decided not to take her to the beach or field this week but keep her on the lead until she improves and try and pracitce around the garden. hopefully she will get the hang of it soon


I am sure it will with a smart dog like that.

Oscar has had 2 weeks of "heel work" training and i don't do it as often as i would like maybe 2-3 short sessions during the day and already he is better.

When we are out i just wait for that period of the walk where he suddenly settles and then give him lots of praise and treats (this might only be 3 minutes out of a 20 minute walk) and then ignore the pulling as much as i can.


----------



## cpatel (Nov 3, 2007)

I think this is a common complaint. When the dog gets outside they lose all interest in the treats.

I would suggest in this case you check the following (theres more but here are a few things that will help):

1. You are using the best stuff "doggy crack" when working outside and for different dogs its different stuff. For some dogs its not food, but the opportunity to sniff the lamppost or the wall and for others its to play tug. When I start training a dog I will usually find out their top 10 rewards. I offer them different things and through trial and error learn what they really rate the highest and what they rate low on their list of rewards. I will then only use the best rated stuff in areas of high distraction where the dog really has to work hard and when working indoors or in areas of low distraction I will use the lower value stuff. If you are going to use food make sure your dog is not fully fed before the training session, sound silly but you would not believe how many owners dont think of it.

2. When you start to work on loose leash walking outside you keep your training sessions very short. So often I will advice owners to start with 30 seconds of walking (use normal collar) then after that clip on the harness and go for normal walk then maybe a few training sessions later do 45 seconds of loose leash walking before clipping onto harness until your whole walk is loose leash walking. It does take time, effort and consistency on behalf of the owner but it does pay off.

3. Don't cut back on your dogs exercise as when you come to practice they are going to be even more motivated to pull as they have not had enough exercise.

Chirag

Chirag Patel DipCABT, CPDT
San Francisco SPCA Certificates in Training & Behaviour and Dog Aggression
Member of the Association of Pet Dog Trainers #00923 (UK) #71093 (US)
Pets as Therapy Assessor

Dog Star Daily Blogger  Please check out Dog Star Daily for loads of free puppy & dog training articles, videos and blogs.

Telephone: 077 2531 0204
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.domesticatedmanners.com

(DipCABT = Advanced Diploma in Practical Aspects of Companion Animal
Behaviour & Training from the Centre of Applied Pet Ethology)
(CPDT = Certified Pet Dog Trainer with the Certification Council for
Professional Dog Trainers)


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

I dont really see a reason why u should not try to halti..dogs usually take to it pretty quickly so unless you see any problem in him adjusting to it and think it may lead to neck problem..its probably worth giving it a shot!

Personnally i started using the Halti on Diego at about 3-4 months because he was really hurting my shoulder (SBT)..and it worked wonders!:yesnod:

Depends on the dog, some are just pullers, very persistant in trying to lead the way.. and a harness is unlikely to help (the way I see it)..some are just to exuberant and will tire out of it 

Good luck!


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Went for walk today armed with corrector spray to prevent jumping and biting (did not need it!!) and instead of boring old treats some slithers of cheese. What a difference!! She loved the cheese, so with lots of encouragement and bribery walked lovely without pulling. As soon as she looked as if she was going to pull I got out another piece of cheese to tempt her with. I am almost firghtened to take her out again in case she is back to normal. Was a pleasure to take her out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Deb said:


> Went for walk today armed with corrector spray to prevent jumping and biting (did not need it!!) and instead of boring old treats some slithers of cheese. What a difference!! She loved the cheese, so with lots of encouragement and bribery walked lovely without pulling. As soon as she looked as if she was going to pull I got out another piece of cheese to tempt her with. I am almost firghtened to take her out again in case she is back to normal. Was a pleasure to take her out.


That's great !!!!!!

Ditch the corrector spray. I am sure it will still be a bit hit and miss but she has shown she can do it.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Deb said:


> At what age can you use a halti lead? Puppy is 15 weeks old and pulls and pulls and pulls (when she knows she is going to the field or beach!!). My father in law is going to take her for a walk and I'm frightened she will be too much for him


If you are going to use a halti then i would say get the dog matic one as they are comfy for the dog and you can adjust them to the size of your dog, but dont put the halti stright on the dog and expect him to were it introduce it with treats then put it back in the draw do it 20 times in one day so he sees the halti coming he thinks treat so its a nice thing for him


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I am glad your puppy was so good today 
Please don't use a headcollar, they can cause horrific spinal and cervical injuries, If your pup was to lunge at something unexpectedly and jerk the lead, you could snap his neck 

You are going the right way with the treats though  well done your pup will be walking perfectly in no time.

x

if you do need a training aid however, i know the perfect thing. My colle/lab x jrt is a bad puller. I went on ebay and bought a walkezee harness. it is fantastic has helped me train her heel much better. Why it is different from most harnesss is the chest strap is not fixed, therefore giving you all control on the front of the dog.

x


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Dogmatic Headcollar this is the link for the other head collar that was recommened the other day i saved it 

also just try treats and walking backwards pups still young can take some time to learn the lead or go in a different direction!


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Went out for her next walk and she was good again (with the help of my cheese). Feeling very pleased with myself, and Cassie. Hubby taking her out next-have given him the rules but waiting with bated breath to find out what happens.


----------

